# Divi Aruba Resorts in RCI



## Seaport104 (Feb 27, 2015)

There are 5 different RCI resort codes for the Divi in Aruba.  

Beach Villas at Divi Phoenix (#8729) »
Divi Aruba Phoenix Beach Resort (#4032) »
Divi Dutch Village (#4033)
Divi Village (#4988)
Divi Village Golf and Beach Resort (#6881) »

Any Divi experts out there that can explain the differences and location of the various codes? 

In looking at their website, there are 3 Divi resorts in Aruba and I can't decipher where the 5 RCI codes fall within the resorts.

http://www.diviresorts.com/divi-village-suites-villas.htm


----------



## Pappy Mentos (Feb 27, 2015)

Seaport104 said:


> There are 5 different RCI resort codes for the Divi in Aruba.
> 
> Beach Villas at Divi Phoenix (#8729) »
> Divi Aruba Phoenix Beach Resort (#4032) »
> ...



There are actually more than 3 Divi resorts in Aruba, but over the years some have been merged and it gets confusing. It's easiest to start in the high rise section. The Divi Aruba Phoenix Beach Resort refers to what was originally the Phoenix, a resort bought by Divi. It consists of a large tower and a smaller 2-3 floor building of units that are in front of the tower. It is an older resort, but has been recently renovated. 
Right next to the tower, Divi built about 7-8 years ago, the Beach Villas at Divi Phoenix. There are 4 seven story towers, but the top floor are all 2 floor 2 or 3 bedroom penthouse units. The remaining floors are one-bedroom units or studios. Both resorts share the same lobby and facilities, so it looks like a single resort.
The rest of the Divi resorts are in the low rise section. Starting at the end closest to Oranjestad is the Divi Dutch Village, followed by the Tamarjin and then Divi All-Inclusive. Across the street was Divi Village, but about 10 years ago, Divi built the Links, a golf course, on an adjoining property and surrounded it with timeshare units and condos. It is now referred to as the Divi Village Golf and Beach Resort, but we have heard some RCI transfers complain that they end up in Divi Village instead of the units on the golf course. Either way, the entire complex is across the street, so it's a walk or shuttle ride to the beach.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Seaport104 (Feb 27, 2015)

Pappy Mentos said:


> There are actually more than 3 Divi resorts in Aruba, but over the years some have been merged and it gets confusing. It's easiest to start in the high rise section. The Divi Aruba Phoenix Beach Resort refers to what was originally the Phoenix, a resort bought by Divi. It consists of a large tower and a smaller 2-3 floor building of units that are in front of the tower. It is an older resort, but has been recently renovated.
> Right next to the tower, Divi built about 7-8 years ago, the Beach Villas at Divi Phoenix. There are 4 seven story towers, but the top floor are all 2 floor 2 or 3 bedroom penthouse units. The remaining floors are one-bedroom units or studios. Both resorts share the same lobby and facilities, so it looks like a single resort.
> The rest of the Divi resorts are in the low rise section. Starting at the end closest to Oranjestad is the Divi Dutch Village, followed by the Tamarjin and then Divi All-Inclusive. Across the street was Divi Village, but about 10 years ago, Divi built the Links, a golf course, on an adjoining property and surrounded it with timeshare units and condos. It is now referred to as the Divi Village Golf and Beach Resort, but we have heard some RCI transfers complain that they end up in Divi Village instead of the units on the golf course. Either way, the entire complex is across the street, so it's a walk or shuttle ride to the beach.
> 
> Hope this helps.



Thanks, Pappy Mentos!

Based on the above it seems that- 

1) Beach Villas at Divi Phoenix (#8729) » and Divi Aruba Phoenix Beach Resort (#4032) » are right next to each other and are beachfront?

2) The remaining 3 resort codes are a separate complex with Divi Dutch Village (#4033) on the beach and Divi Village (#4988)
Divi Village Golf and Beach Resort (#6881) » as across the street from the beach?

Are my assumptions correct?


----------



## Pappy Mentos (Feb 28, 2015)

Yes, both Phoenix resorts are beachfront. As to the others, Divi Dutch Village is beachfront, the others are across the street from the beach/beach resorts.


----------



## Seaport104 (Mar 1, 2015)

Pappy Mentos said:


> Yes, both Phoenix resorts are beachfront. As to the others, Divi Dutch Village is beachfront, the others are across the street from the beach/beach resorts.



Thanks!!! Now I know which to request!


----------



## richontug (Mar 8, 2015)

Good luck if you are exchanging through RCI.  We just returned from 2 of them and they were both excellent.  We have now booked 2 more weeks for December.  There is limited availability for 2015 and nothing for 2016.
We were told they are now promoting II exchanges.

Rich


----------



## falmouth3 (Mar 8, 2015)

I've gotten Divi Beach and Golf, and the Beach Villas through SFX.  The first one was Carnival week in Aruba (Februrary) and the other is a May week.


----------



## Seaport104 (Mar 8, 2015)

richhunt said:


> Good luck if you are exchanging through RCI.  We just returned from 2 of them and they were both excellent.  We have now booked 2 more weeks for December.  There is limited availability for 2015 and nothing for 2016.
> We were told they are now promoting II exchanges.
> 
> Rich



I noticed Divi is starting to show up in II but there are some contracts there that are in RCI points, any idea if those could also go over to II?


----------

